# Showmanship



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

This will be my first time showing in 4h and I want to know how to act in the show ring. Last year at the one show we went to there was a Showmanship class and I did it. My mother after wards told me that I had a very serious expression on my face. Does what your facial expression effect your showmanship? Another question that doesn't really relate to that is when I set up my goat after a couple of seconds she'll paw my foot so is there any way to stop that or should I just ignore it? Any other helpful tips you guys can thing of will be helpful. Oh yes and I'm showing in dairy classes.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Always keep one eye on the judge, half on the goats infront of you, and half on your goats. 
Im assuming you know to keep your goat between you and your judge.

I have a serious sorda face on when i show. 
I cant fake a good smile without stressing myself out.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you!
Okay yeah I've shown before but I want I make my showmanship better because I don't think it's the best lol!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and if your allowed keep a 9 inch cattle com in your back pocked and when you get a chance brush her a few times.
Im even looking at getting a comb holder for my comb so it will look alittle more prifeshional and i wont keep reaching back to see if my combs still there

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha I laughed when I read the serious expression thing. My mom says that I always look like I want to kill the judge, and she took a picture to show me. It was scary. They always say to smile but it makes the showman and the judge uncomfortable. I don't show dairy, but my biggest tips are keeping your eyes on the judge and set your goat up _fast_!!!!!! The judge always makes note that I set mine up quickly, or when I lose- he says I didn't. Good luck to you! I hope a dairy person helps you


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and teach your goat to post right when you stop

"stop and stick it" 
I had a judge tell me that that was where i was lacking i had to stop and take time to set ny goats up.

Sorry everytime i hit sumbet im like Ohh yeah!! I forgot!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ha. Ha. Ha. ! **mad scientist face** 

I JUST gave a lesson on both these. 
I've had two people tell me to look relaxed yet serious. 
Not too serious so your relaxed but you can't be like oh nothing is happening. 
Always keep that smile on your face though, just not a creepy one or a forceful one!(; 

As for the pawing, ignoring it. 
Don't mess with it. 
Don't even recognize your goat does it. She should stop. 

Good luck! 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah it does, I have been ignoring its just it gets kind of annoying after awhile. Okay so I'll work on what you guys have said. Tehehehehe I'll be the best one there this year&hellip;lol! I wish!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Yeah it does, I have been ignoring its just it gets kind of annoying after awhile. Okay so I'll work on what you guys have said. Tehehehehe I'll be the best one there this year&#8230;lol! I wish!


Good! I have faith in you. 
You will be best! Haha 
I actually wasn't gunna do showmanship this year but with you bringing it up and what I learned at state, I think I'm gunna! 
Thank you. Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Look confident, be confident in your answers and be confident in how you handle your goat. Don't be nervous or look like you want to leave. Make sure your efficient in setting her up and not taking too much time but take enough to make sure it is done right- Practice will help your speed. I always give the judge a quick smile as I enter the ring and then kind of look like its business time.... Smile and be polite (sire, ma'am, thank you for your time ect.,) when the judge talks to you. 

I have a tendancy too be a little too serious so I try to be confident instead... not sure if thats how it comes across but thats what I mean to display.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's good then lol! It was my first time last year there was one girl that got first place, and three that got second and then 4 that got should have been 3rd but they gave us second place ribbons. I convinced my friend to try she's never shown before or handled a goat before except the day before the show and she placed about the same as me lol! We called the ribbons sympathy ribbons.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol I had the same problem! I am horrible at fake smiles. So, I figured out, that if you just look relaxed and pleasant, it is even better than a smile! I did very well with that. Try not to go to one extreme or the other, smiling can be very creepy and awkward looking unless you can make it look 100% natural. On the other hand, do not look too serious, this isn't _nearly_ as bad as fake smiling, but if you look like you just wanna get out of there, you won't do well. When the judge asks you questions, _then_ you smile.

Also, you can use your goat acting up to your advantage almost. Some judges really like it if you don't give up, so keep on goin' even if she's killin' ya! If it consistently paws, completely ignore it in the ring, you can deal with it later. Do not constantly be re-setting your goat up, judges hate that for the most part. If your goat is just slightly out of line, leave it. Always keep eye contact with the judge. Never put yourself, _ever_ between your goat and the judge, the goat should _always_ be in the middle at all times. Answer questions as honestly and politely as possible, and have fun! If you aren't having fun, then you shouldn't be showing


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I smile when the judge is looking at me and be shure to make contact.

The judge will always look you right in the eyes to see if your paying attention

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------

